# Marbles from the 1896 homestead?



## Skadman4 (Feb 18, 2020)

With all the glassware, trinkets, and tools, I'm not surprised to find over a quart jar full of marbles. But I wasn't expecting to find over 20 1" clear glass marbles in one spot. I don't know if they are actually marbles, but from a quick Google search, they could be. Most are chipped and or cracked. All have air bubbles. Any ideas of what they are and an age? All were found in a 2ft square, 1-2" under the topsoil by a cedar tree stump that was removed over 40 years ago. Not that it matters where, but just an odd location to me. Especially since it isn't in a direct line of site of the home and is on a fairly steep embankment, 20^ from the leveled areas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent with smiles Steph


----------



## FloridaDigger (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi. They are marbles. But no where near as old as the house. And quite common as well. They are early Japan produced marbles. Not sure what company. The give away is the manufacturing crease. These marbles were also produced in  a greenish hue.


----------



## Skadman4 (Feb 18, 2020)

That makes sense, the home and property was occupied by the same family until late 90's. They still own it but have moved off. I know that two members of the family traveled over seas a good bit. One military in Vietnam and one as a engineer. Both would have been there in the 1950-80. I was told that one of the children collected marbles, and found several that looked like I know marbles to look. These were just different and with so many it was a puzzle. Is there a market for resale or desire for them? Value is more sentimental or actual item worth? TIA

Sent with smiles Steph


----------



## Brewster113 (Feb 18, 2020)

I wonder if they had been mounted in a sun catcher or some other such ornament and it sat on the stump and just deteriorated.
Bruce


----------



## embe (Feb 18, 2020)

Those look like industrial marbles, meaning the quality and pattern was limited, compared to marbles meant for kids to play with.  Cool find, but probably not worth much other than sentimental value


----------



## Skadman4 (Feb 18, 2020)

Brewster113 said:


> I wonder if they had been mounted in a sun catcher or some other such ornament and it sat on the stump and just deteriorated.
> Bruce


Very good possibility, lots of broken hanging wires and such have been found with the metal detector. 

Sent with smiles Steph


----------



## Skadman4 (Feb 18, 2020)

embe said:


> Those look like industrial marbles, meaning the quality and pattern was limited, compared to marbles meant for kids to play with. Cool find, but probably not worth much other than sentimental value


I've found several examples of the same thing for sale in bulk lots. But I think that it is more likely they were a buy of damaged or non QC. 

Sent with smiles Steph


----------



## shotdwn (Feb 18, 2020)

To me they look like the marbles that come out of a spray paint cans. That's what makes the rattling sound and mixes the paint when you shake the can.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 18, 2020)

You can get marbles in craft stores for arranging flowers or just filling a jar. Maybe for ornamental purposes and not for playing. Maybe.


----------



## Skadman4 (Feb 26, 2020)

shotdwn said:


> To me they look like the marbles that come out of a spray paint cans. That's what makes the rattling sound and mixes the paint when you shake the can.


Could be, all the ones I've ever gotten out of the cans I've cut open before. And other than "shooter" marbles I've never seen ones this large before. Other than like the others have mentioned they could be for decorative or visual impact. Just one of the curiosities I have come across in this little adventure. My kids like them and they are pretty in their own odd way. If you look at then for a while or try to sort them they are all different really. Color, clarity, shape ( even with the chips and blimishes) so they have perked my imagination into find out their story. I appreciate all the answers and possibly the truth to what they are. Thanks guys!

Sent with smiles Steph


----------



## Pascagoula Paul (Feb 26, 2020)

Here's a few posts about what they maybe. Marbles that are placed in chicken water bowls.
I found hundreds of what I thought were large green marbles in abandoned chicken house one day in North Ga.





__





						chicken water bowls - marbles - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Skadman4 (Feb 26, 2020)

Awesome thank you!

Sent with smiles Steph


----------



## Skadman4 (Feb 26, 2020)

They really do look like the bee waters ones but more green wen in water. But either is possible, there are big farms around and the smoke house is 5ft from where these were found

Sent with smiles Steph


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 27, 2020)

Industrial marbles we're also used for making fiberglass, shipped by trains to fiberglass  manufacturers.


----------



## Skadman4 (Feb 29, 2020)

Digswithstick said:


> Industrial marbles we're also used for making fiberglass, shipped by trains to fiberglass manufacturers.


Would make sense since the home owner at one point worked for the railroad and ran the home as a boarding house before the hotel was built for the stop 

Sent with smiles Steph


----------



## shotdwn (Mar 1, 2020)

I don't think you will ever know what they were for exactly. Any one of the suggested uses could be the right answer. The best thing to do with them is to just enjoy them and the memories of finding them.


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 3, 2020)

shotdwn said:


> I don't think you will ever know what they were for exactly. Any one of the suggested uses could be the right answer. The best thing to do with them is to just enjoy them and the memories of finding them.


Probably so, I am keeping a few. But having 65 of them isn't feasible. So they will find themselves a new home when someone sees them and wants them more than me.

Sent with smiles Steph


----------



## Skadman4 (Apr 25, 2020)

shotdwn said:


> I don't think you will ever know what they were for exactly. Any one of the suggested uses could be the right answer. The best thing to do with them is to just enjoy them and the memories of finding them.


Well after a few weeks of searching I found a fb group and a guy who knew exactly what they were! 






						Industrial, Railroad Marble
					

The Sea Glass Journal's Shard of the Month for April 2016 is commonly referred to as a railroad marble.




					www.seaglassjournal.com
				












						Industrial Glass Marbles
					

I remember playing with glass marbles as a child’s toy. I also remember mom being not terribly pleased when she would find them in various corners of the house, and definitely unhappy when so…




					newscrewdriver.com
				









						Source industrial used glass marbles for fiberglass on m.alibaba.com
					

industrial used glass marbles for fiberglass, You can get more details about Glass marble, paint raw materials, glass marbles for sale from mobile site on m.alibaba.com




					m.alibaba.com
				















Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 25, 2020)

Skadman4 said:


> With all the glassware, trinkets, and tools, I'm not surprised to find over a quart jar full of marbles. But I wasn't expecting to find over 20 1" clear glass marbles in one spot. I don't know if they are actually marbles, but from a quick Google search, they could be. Most are chipped and or cracked. All have air bubbles. Any ideas of what they are and an age? All were found in a 2ft square, 1-2" under the topsoil by a cedar tree stump that was removed over 40 years ago. Not that it matters where, but just an odd location to me. Especially since it isn't in a direct line of site of the home and is on a fairly steep embankment, 20^ from the leveled areas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glass spheres like these were also produced for moving shipping crates around. And they were also used to add light reflection to stop signs and railroad signs.... so many possibilities
~Fred


----------



## Skadman4 (Apr 26, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> Glass spheres like these were also produced for moving shipping crates around. And they were also used to add light reflection to stop signs and railroad signs.... so many possibilities
> ~Fred








						Industrial, Railroad Marble
					

The Sea Glass Journal's Shard of the Month for April 2016 is commonly referred to as a railroad marble.




					www.seaglassjournal.com
				




Interesting read on these guys as well

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mermaid Hippie (Dec 31, 2020)

Skadman4 said:


> Probably so, I am keeping a few. But having 65 of them isn't feasible. So they will find themselves a new home when someone sees them and wants them more than me.
> 
> Sent with smiles Steph


Meeeeeee!!!! Please lol


----------



## Skadman4 (Dec 31, 2020)

Mermaid Hippie said:


> Meeeeeee!!!! Please lol


Sure, PM me your address and I will send them out next week with my other orders

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------

